# I Have my first 4 fish are they ok together



## wayne grosvenor (Nov 1, 2014)

I have a yellow lab,a tiwan reef,the other 2 Im not sure of but will describe one is blue with black vertical marking and yellow fins and the other is silver with black marking been told he will go a vivid blue they are all male


----------



## wayne grosvenor (Nov 1, 2014)

ok I remember now one is a cobwe the tiawan reef is the one that has not coloured up yet the other one I just remembered is a hongi


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say no. The hongi is probably too aggressive for the Taiwan reef. You've mixed mbuna (lab, cobwe and hongi) with a hap (Taiwan Reef).

What are the dimensions of your tank and are you going for an all-male tank?


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

Assuming of course the that we are talking about Labidochromis from Hongi, and not the Aulonocara from Hongi, then yes it isn't a good mix.

The other thing is that typically 4 fish aren't enough with these types of cichlids and probably a sign that the aquarium isn't big enough. Could you tell us the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## wayne grosvenor (Nov 1, 2014)

I will be getting more fish but African are expensive here (aust) the 4 fish cost me $60 aust and they are not big
biggest would be 2inches the others about an 1.5 inch the tiawan reef is the biggest


----------



## wayne grosvenor (Nov 1, 2014)

what other fish should I look at


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

What are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## wayne grosvenor (Nov 1, 2014)

my tank is a standard size 3ft tank with a 1400lt per hr canister filter with uv and yes all male is my idea


----------



## rennsport2011 (Oct 21, 2013)

wayne grosvenor said:


> my tank is a standard size 3ft tank with a 1400lt per hr canister filter with uv and yes all male is my idea


To properly house these fish, you really need a 4ft tank at MINIMUM. I would recommend returning the fish and planning out how you want to restock the tank, with fish appropriate for your tank. People here can help you with some guidelines.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

rennsport2011 said:


> To properly house these fish, you really need a 4ft tank at MINIMUM. I would recommend returning the fish and planning out how you want to restock the tank, with fish appropriate for your tank.


 Plus one.

I would not do all-male in a 36" tank but if you are determined I'd do 5 individuals that are very peaceful and mature under 6". The lab is good. Aulonocara baenschi, Aulonocara rubescens, Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara, Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I'd like to add that 1.5-2" is too early to accurately sex those fish, especially the Protomelas.


----------

